# S. sanchezi, rhombeus, or other?



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

This guy is about 2 years old and approximately 4.5" (12 cm). I bought it from a local pet store as a Black piranha (rhombeus). It had the typical Serrasalmus shape and spots at that time. As it matured, the red color has come out and it appears to have the characteristics of a sanchezi. Any thoughts?


----------



## RB 32 (Mar 2, 2005)

It looks like a sanchezi to me.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

its a sanchezi, and a nice one


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

Yep! looks like a sanchezi to me but on a far far chance kinda looks like a red throat spilo.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

because of body shape i think its a ruby red spilo........... unless sanchezi and red spilos are the same........ but from what ive ever seen the sanchezi has a more NON rounded body and more of a slant on the front half of the back


----------



## Fomoris (Mar 13, 2005)

Looks like a S. sanchezi but put it in the water and take a new pic


----------



## Piranha Guru (Nov 24, 2005)

Fomoris said:


> Looks like a S. sanchezi but put it in the water and take a new pic


Here is the best in-tank pic I could get. He' has too many hiding places in his 75G tank. I gave up after that and caught him for the quick out-of-tank snap I posted.

Thanks to all who have replied so far.


----------



## dweizoro (Apr 1, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## PirAnhA$p3ciAlisT (Oct 21, 2005)

sanchezi


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha_guy_dan said:


> because of body shape i think its a ruby red spilo........... unless sanchezi and red spilos are the same........ but from what ive ever seen the sanchezi has a more NON rounded body and more of a slant on the front half of the back


What Ruby Red Spilo is I don't know (I know the name, but not what species it should belong to), but I agree that fish doesn't look like a Sanchezi - it's appearance is way too much Pygocentrus-ish.
My guess would be S. spilopleura/maculatus.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

judazz macs arent red tho







i agree with you on the spilo part tho







its too rounded for a sanchezi IMO


----------



## William's (Aug 23, 2004)

with the new classification it's perfectly possible to have red macs.
But IMO it's a Sanchezi simply by the fact he hasn't a pronounced terminal or middle black band ,altough the headshape is different from most of the sanchezi's I have seen and ressembles to a maculatus head .But the tail makes me believe Sanchezi

greetz


----------



## sccavee (Feb 11, 2003)

Looks closest to a S. sanchezi.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

sanchezi, looks kindof like mine


----------



## baitman (Feb 20, 2003)

Looks just like my two sanchezi I just got in.


----------

